# FEED MEEEEE!



## jeffashman (Jul 20, 2021)

The Barn Swallows finally came back, and the little ones are now poking their head over the edge. I had a little more success this year getting some decent shots; hat tip to @K9Kirk for the advice a year ago.
1


BarnSwallow2021072001 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr
2


BarnSwallow2021072002 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr
3


BarnSwallow2021072003 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr
4


BarnSwallow2021072004 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr
5


BarnSwallow2021072005 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr
6


BarnSwallow2021072006 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## mjcmt (Jul 20, 2021)

Great scene. You caught the essence of this in a compelling way.


----------



## jeffashman (Jul 20, 2021)

Thank you! I went through a lot of shots; I was glad I wasn't having to change rolls of film for this.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 20, 2021)

You got some nice shots off there, Jeff. If I recall the first set, this one looks much brighter and sharper. My favorites is #1 and #3, cracks me up! (yw)


----------



## jeffashman (Jul 20, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> You got some nice shots off there, Jeff. If I recall the first set, this one looks much brighter and sharper. My favorites is #1 and #3, cracks me up! (yw)


Thanks! The lighting was a little better this year, and I set the ISO to D+2 for these, I think. I have to tell ya, I posed myself and stood extremely still, and my shoulders starte aching waiting for the parents to return each time, but they did not disappoint.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jul 20, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Thanks! The lighting was a little better this year, and I set the ISO to D+2 for these, I think. I have to tell ya, I posed myself and stood extremely still, and my shoulders starte aching waiting for the parents to return each time, but they did not disappoint.


You did well. Keep'em coming.


----------



## joelbolden (Jul 20, 2021)

Beautiful series.


----------



## jeffashman (Jul 21, 2021)

joelbolden said:


> Beautiful series.


Thank you!


----------



## PJM (Jul 21, 2021)

Nice shooting.  #6 is a great behavioral shot.


----------



## Photo Lady (Jul 21, 2021)

Great Shots... !!!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 21, 2021)

I like #3 of those three little heads! #6 is cool of the mama bird with the wings out, the first one is good and #6 really nailed it!


----------



## jeffashman (Jul 21, 2021)

PJM said:


> Nice shooting.  #6 is a great behavioral shot.


Thank you! 


Photo Lady said:


> Great Shots... !!!


Thank you!


vintagesnaps said:


> I like #3 of those three little heads! #6 is cool of the mama bird with the wings out, the first one is good and #6 really nailed it!


Thank you! I think there are six fledglings in the nest, so hopefully I'll catch one with all six peeking over the edge.


----------



## RVT1K (Jul 26, 2021)

Good stuff! I love animals in action.


----------



## jeffashman (Jul 26, 2021)

RVT1K said:


> Good stuff! I love animals in action.


Thank you!


----------



## johngpt (Jul 30, 2021)

I was thinking that your swallows are much better engineers than the ones that come back every year to the overhang by our front door, then in following shots I see that you built a nest for them! I wonder if Kim would be upset if I made one for them for next season.
Each season one or two chicks inevitably fall out of the nest because the natural nest has filled almost to the brim over the years.


----------



## jeffashman (Jul 31, 2021)

johngpt said:


> I was thinking that your swallows are much better engineers than the ones that come back every year to the overhang by our front door, then in following shots I see that you built a nest for them! I wonder if Kim would be upset if I made one for them for next season.
> Each season one or two chicks inevitably fall out of the nest because the natural nest has filled almost to the brim over the years.


The nest was made by Esschert Design (Homepage), and was about $25.00. Esschert is a wholesaler located in the Netherlands, and you can buy their products via Amazon. The nests are made out of concrete. I plan on adding additional ones, because more than one family shows up, but there is only the one nest. When the weather cools down and the birds leave, I'll clean the nest out. I also plan on putting up some ledges under the nests to catch the poop. They do make a mess.


----------



## Patricia Blackstock (Jul 31, 2021)

Enjoyed all the shots, and especially #1


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 1, 2021)

Nice set.....


----------



## johngpt (Aug 1, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> The nest was made by Esschert Design (Homepage), and was about $25.00. Esschert is a wholesaler located in the Netherlands, and you can buy their products via Amazon. The nests are made out of concrete. I plan on adding additional ones, because more than one family shows up, but there is only the one nest. When the weather cools down and the birds leave, I'll clean the nest out. I also plan on putting up some ledges under the nests to catch the poop. They do make a mess.


Lol, I hose down the entryway each morning as it's during the night that they sit on the edge of the nest and poop.


----------

